# using cyclogest and prednisolone after FET



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi,
I had my 6th FET today and, although I feel like I should be an old pro by now, it wasn't easy, especially with DH out the country with work.  I'm struggling to sleep tonight cos of worrying about starting cyclogest and prednisolone tomorrow...can anyone offer any advice or reassurance? I've had crinone in the past but had bad cramps so have been given cyclogest instead.  might be a stupid question and TMI but how far in are you supposed to put the pessarie?!  what side effects have you had with the cyclogest and prednisolone? I'm on 20mg of prednisolone and have been told to take it with food but that's all. I'm worrying about insomnia and weight gain (although will happily gain loads if I could be pregnant...)

I would really appreciate any advice.
hoping 2012 is our year.
Jess x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Jess didn't want to read and run. Re cyclogest you use it like a tampon and I just place it in as far as I can. It's smaller than a tampon so tends to lie on its side and just sit there. You'll figure it out    My main side effect I wind and I'm taking x3 a day so it can get quite gassy.   
I dont know anything about prednisolone so can't help there. 
I've read your signature...what a journey. Good luck and baby dust to you on this cycle.


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you! first cyclogest in ok. definitely nicer than crinone so far. 
have you had an FET this month?  hope you're getting on ok.
thank you again for replying! xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

how long are you on predlisone for? It won't make you put on lots of weight I don't think as its what they give you if your asthma is bad or you have a chest infection so I wouldn't worry too much. 

The cytogest is ok, but if you can lie down for half an hour after as the wax casing tends to leak out. At least use a pant liner. 

It will be worth it in the end. 

My FET in a few weeks in Cyprus (my first after a chemincal pregnnacy after donor eggs ivf).

Keeping my fingers crossed it works for you.

x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi berrychelt74, lots of luck with your FET. are you already in Cyprus or travelling there just for TX?  I find the 20 min car journey to our clinic stressful and so admire people who go overseas.

I am on 20mg of prednisolone until I either have a bleed or a BFP.  I know either way it has to be gradually reduced. just about to take the tablets after a hearty bowl of porridge (perhaps this is where the weight gain happens?!!  I'm into my 3rd month of weightwatchers and have lost 19lbs so am probably overly concerned about it!).

take care! x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey Jess


Good luck for your FET        


Ive used cyclogest for every single one of my treatments and the worst side effect is period like pains which make you paranoid about AF!  They are usually fairly mild though.


Also, Apart from the first time,I always use the back door if you know what I mean?  Its much better,easier to insert, no leakage, and no having to lie down for 10 mins after inserting them!  Highly recommended by my clinic as best way to use cyclogest pessaries


Hope it all works out for you this time, will keep my fingers crossed for you


Love
Tracy


----------



## babymiracles (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Jess,

I take prednisolone.  It can make your stomach a bit dodgy, but not everyone gets this, and it can effect your sleep but that is why they suggest that you take it in the morning.  Also, I find I get really hungry which is I guess where the weight gain kicks in.  But I'm hoping that its worth it in the end 

Also, I take cyclogest, but I didn't know to try the back door.  I will try that tomorrow.  Thanks for the tip, Tracy.

Good luck!

x


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi Jess,

How are you getting on? 

No I live in the UK so travelling over there for a week so I can have the FET and then rest for the rest of the time. It is pretty odd travelling on my own and last time only went over for a few days so a whole week on my own is going to be odd. I live alone so guess I should be used to it, but not speaking the language and missing the moggies will make it drag, but been told I need to rest as much as possible.

Hows the cytogest going? 

x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

morning berrychelt74!
do you know when you're heading to Cyprus? are you having a medicated FET? I guess that must make it much easier to know dates and book flights etc.. I hope you are able to have a lovely relaxing time away in the warmth, although i can imagine it might be lonely. maybe take lots of lovely books to read? or one of my favourite things is to have a DVD boxset or two to keep me company. 'Gilmore Girls' got me through my last ICSI and lots of work travel....ended up watching all 7 series!
things are ok with me. i have been writing quite a bit on the current cycler's support thread. cyclogest is going ok - not too much cramping and i am used to the discharge now. the clexane jags are still making me cry though. man, they hurt! i have found doing them lying down to be a bit easier, but i still hate them. and i think i mainly cry because i just so want this to work. i'm now into week 2 of the 2ww and trying desperately not to symptom spot, but the absence of any symptoms is so depressing. i just want sore boobs or something! some little hint that it might have worked... trying to stay positive.
take care xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

HI Jess

I am heading over on the 12th till 19th. ET should be 13th Feb so hopefully they will be implanting on Valentine's day!

I will take my laptop this time and lots of DVD's and I always travel with lots of books as I can go through 1 a day no problem. It is medicated, just cytogest and progynova and of course the gonapeptyl injection this Sunday.

Not looking forward to the gestone (progesterone) injections, not sure if they are the same as your clexane ones. I know they have to go in the muscles of my bum which is going to prove tricky on my own as have a bad back so can't really turn much. Plus I am a wimp.   

Stay positive, when can you test?

x


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jess Cyclogest are so much easier up the bum haha i do them twice a day with avinal glove on and no pain, no discharge or anything, also what jabs are you on?? Mine finished before my ET Im now just on Cyclogest an progynova. When can you test hun? Mine is 26th and im counting down the days..... Its my 1st FET and i dont have any symptons so dont worry, i know a friend who is on her 3rd go and has had sore (.)(.) each time and had BFN.... Sending you lots of      
Berrychelt, best of luck for Cyprus i really admire you going abroad and doing it all on your own what an insperational woman you are.... Sending you lots of       too x x x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

thank you bevrossi!  that was just what i needed to hear today   you are so brave doing the back door cyclogest....i keep thinking about it, but haven't tried it yet.  either the cyclogest or prednisolone has made my whole digestive system go into slow motion and i have been a bit constipated (sorry for TMI) so i have been a bit reluctant to mess around any more in that department!!  i am also on 75mg aspirin, 20mg prednisolone and 40mg clexane injection.  this was a natural cycle for me, but given the number of failed FETs i have had, with no clear reason why, we are throwing everything that 'might' help at it this time.  i am also taking the pricey pregnacare conception vitamins and have been for a couple of months now (thank goodness for Boots 3 for 2!).  my official OTD is next tues, 24th, but AF has always arrived early in the past.  

how are you feeling on your 2ww??  did you have a blastocyst transfer?  are you working or resting up?  i did 2 weeks bed rest last time and it was torture...so bored and lonely!  so i am working through this time, but trying to take it easy.  good luck with everything!! xx

berrychelt74 - i love that your little ones should be snuggling in on v-day...there's something about significant dates that just gives a bit of extra hope sometimes


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Jess,  Back is easy you know, try it i was mortified the thought of it but now its fine, with a glove you dont event feel it.... Yes im alson taking pregnacare as the reviews on it are really good and conception rates are higher when taking this   Im actually off work right now as i suffer from a bad back and it has been fine for 18 months now but i think the ET i had on Friday and i had to have some fluid removed from my womb 1st(TMI) but think me legs being in styrups too long has caused my back to go into spasm, so been bed bound since Sat    Good in 1 way i supose as had lots and lots of rest, although have enjoyed reading every womans mag possible and been hooked on here so all in all hasnt been to bad. Back to work tomorrow i think for me though but will take it very slow... Mine was 3 day ET as its my 1st go and 1x8 cell emby on board     
Im feeling quite calm which is very suprisinging for me   but i just feel i have done everything i can poosibly do and ive given it 100% so hopefully a good result for me and all of us    
Bev x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Just to wish you guys lots of   as your test dates approach      

Berrychelt - just to say that the gestone injections are intramuscular into your bum as you say, and it can be quite tricky to manage alone - however, if you go to YouTube there are several videos on there posted by women who have had to do these alone, showing good ways to manage it! You will be fine      

Love to all

Tracy
xxxx

PS try this link for one of them, but there are a few on there showing different ways so you can browse through to find one that suits you best


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Miss TC- Looked up the videos and now feel rather queasy, don't like needles but hoping it wont hurt too much. I know the gonapeptyl one wasn't too painful once the needle was in, but that did take a few attempts. My GP refused to do it for me.

Bev- I tried the pregnacare preconception ones but they made me feel really queasy, so trying the Boots one (swear they are exactly the same). I can sympathise about the bad back as mine can be terrible (I've got degenerative disc disease and had an op last year) so i know what its like when your back is playing up. My mates think I am crazy trying to get pregnant but want to do it now in case my back gets worse. 

Jess- keep my fingers crossed that this time you get your BFP. And you Bev. x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

wow...this is the FET + degenerative disc disease thread!  I have it too! was diagnosed after a microdiscectomy in 2008, following a couple of months of severe pain and very reduced mobility. thankfully I am fine now (*touching wood*) with just the occasional twinge. I really do feel for anyone with back pain tho...it is so awful. and I can't help but draw parallels with the ACS stuff...the lack of control over what's happening; the constant battle with the NHS and the medical world; the sometimes hopelessness...

take care lovely ladies xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

Bloody hell is really is a DDD forum. It took 10 years for Dr's to admit I had anything wrong with my back even though they had been prescribing tramadol for 8 of the 10 years. It wasn't till I lost the feeling in my legs that they finally agreed something wrong by which time the damaged had been done and had had at least one slipped disk. Dr's told me I can't carry to term but my surgeon says that is rubbish. Just hope he is right.

We are obviously fighters though and therefore deserve to get what we have always dreamed of.

Go DDD girls!!


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow ladies this is amazing that all 3 of us have back problems, well not really amazing as I have been through hell since Sat with mine normally I catch it before it gets too bad with diazepam or diclofenic but being in my 2ww I cannot touch any of these drugs..... It is possibly the worst it's ever been and thankfully today is slightly easier but still very out of shape with the pain xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

It is funny, well not that funny as damm painful, but good to know I am not the only one that suffers from back pain. x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Bevrossi - you mentioned a particular glove you wear to insert your pessary rectally. Ive been told to move from the front to the back door as my progesterone levels were not as high dr would like. I've been doing it bear handed but like the sound of your glove : )


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi Faith, they are disposable vinal gloves, i actually got mine form Booker the wholesalers as i use them normally to do my false tan lol... But you can get them from pharamacy think they are about £5 for 100 gloves and u know what it is so easy to do with one of them on... Good luck hunx x x


----------



## Faith2011 (Jan 7, 2010)

Thank you Bevrossi.


----------



## bevrossi (Dec 30, 2007)

Your so very welcome Faith

Love Bev x x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

BFN for me  hope you're all doing ok.  Thank you for your support on here.  Take care xx


----------



## BerryChelt74 (Jan 28, 2011)

So sorry Jess, I can only imagine how devastated you feel, I hope you can grieve and then plan your next step.


----------

